# rv for sugar beet harvest?



## jimbo slice

Who wants to go do some work in Montana for awhile?you have to have a rv can't camp in tent...I'll have some gas money to throw..sound like a plan?


----------



## Matt Derrick

just to clarify, you have an RV, or you're looking for someone with one?


----------



## jimbo slice

Trying to find someone because apparently you can't sleep in your car or tent which is what my plan was
..I don't want to trade my car for a rv because id be stuck driving a rv around..so even if someone would just say I was crashing with them in thieirs.


----------



## shred till yer dead

That's what I'm doing I just told them that I was staying in town


----------



## Matt Derrick

if either of you would be interested in reporting back on your experiences working beet harvest, it would be immensely useful to other members of StP. If you want an example of what we're looking for, check out this thread on working at a fish processing plant in alaska


----------



## shred till yer dead

Depending on if I make it or if I follow through with going I will share some stuff on it


----------



## jimbo slice

Matt Derrick said:


> if either of you would be interested in reporting back on your experiences working beet harvest, it would be immensely useful to other members of StP. If you want an example of what we're looking for, check out this thread on working at a fish processing plant in alaska


Sure will!!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

Just so you know, you need to apply yesterday to get this job. You might still get lucky but you need to apply now. Most people have this job lined at least six months in advance. Starts in early October btw. 

Saying that your are staying in town and don't need an RV site, will probably work best. 

Alternately my friend applied and just lied about having an RV and what it was. Then, after he was already hired, bought a cheap van and just changed his info. He's still good to go.

Some people buy something like a shitty pop up for a few hundred locally, and then sell it when the harvest is over. If you know what you're doing your can flip your camper for a profit.

Even if you scrap it, you'll only be out a few hundred bucks, but you will have just made a couple thousand.

Good luck!


----------



## roguetrader

out of interest - why can you not sleep in a car or tent, does it get too cold up there ? the Dakotas is sugar beet country ya ?

also what is your actual role when working this job ? we got sugar beet over here in South Lincolnshire but I never heard of anyone working a seasonal job doing beets... just curious about how it works coz I've done a lot of traveling crop work... I'd like to read a piece about your experiences up there as well if you get it together.....


----------



## jimbo slice

roguetrader said:


> out of interest - why can you not sleep in a car or tent, does it get too cold up there ? the Dakotas is sugar beet country ya ?
> 
> also what is your actual role when working this job ? we got sugar beet over here in South Lincolnshire but I never heard of anyone working a seasonal job doing beets... just curious about how it works coz I've done a lot of traveling crop work... I'd like to read a piece about your experiences up there as well if you get it together.....


I'm not sure why they won't let you sleep in a tent.Ive never done it before and I think it's to late this year to sign up...But scince you have done a lot of work hatvesting do you know of anything in the fall/winter?


----------



## roguetrader

I'm in England so not got any tips for work in the US - we are about to start picking grapes tomorrow and it's also apple picking season over here....


----------



## Matt Derrick

jimbo slice said:


> I'm not sure why they won't let you sleep in a tent.Ive never done it before and I think it's to late this year to sign up...But scince you have done a lot of work hatvesting do you know of anything in the fall/winter?



the sugar beet harvest has had a long and tumultuous run with the punk/traveler community for nigh on 20 years before they'd finally had enough and switched to (what i understand as) a mostly RV'er/work kamper employee base.

I'm not saying this applied to every sugar beet harvest company, but while I never managed to make it up there myself, I would hear stories about the beet harvest from many, many other crust punks and travelers, and it was a very popular way to make a lot of money quickly in that community.

from what i've been told, camping on the farm in tents was previously allowed; one farm even had a barn for folks to stay in. but, after several years and (of course) some shitty traveler kids fucking it up for everyone else, they stopped letting people camp and made people rent a place in town or live in an RV somewhere. This was mainly due to fights over drugs, and some stories i heard involved someone being murdered over drugs while at beets and other story was that the barn at the farm mentioned above got burned down by a careless camper. so basically the farm was over the hassle and liability, while at the same time there's been a growing subculture of retiree RV travelers that are much more reliable workers and don't cause nearly as much hassle.

so, there's some context for you, if you're interested.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

Yep. That's what I've heard too.


----------



## Gypsybones

Fucking lame sauce! I was trying to get in that shit


----------



## train in vain

roguetrader said:


> out of interest - why can you not sleep in a car or tent, .....



Oogles dont have campers.


----------



## SaltyCrew

I emailed them recently and asked if you can live in a van, they said if it has a built bed and sink? Lol


----------

